# Hey Everyone!



## am_hammy (Jan 29, 2015)

Hellooo WF!

My name is Ashley, and I've been on the lookout for a community to connect with and I happened to come across this place. I have to say, I'm quite excited to have found this forum. It's been a long time since I've been part of an online community and this is definitely up my alley. I graduated in May 2014 with a BA in English and my ultimate goal is to travel and write about my experiences, and write novels. I'm hoping to really dig deep with everyone here. I'm excited to read everyone's stuff and hopefully get to share some of my own. I feel I've found a place with like-minded people and I'm really looking forward to growing here.:grin:


----------



## escorial (Jan 29, 2015)

View attachment 7444


----------



## aj47 (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome to the community.  This is one of the friendliest and most helpful writing communities on the Internet.

Some basic info:

You can't modify your profile (sig or avatar) *or* post your creative work *or* access the members-only areas of the forum *until* you have made ten meaningful posts as measured by your postcount.
We are a diverse group.  We have writers of many genres, skillsets, and ambitions. You'll find like-minded people here.
We comment and critique the work, not the writer.
Trolls get dealt with swiftly and surely. If someone trolls you, there's a little triangle icon under the post.  Click it and you can file a report.
Staff is friendly and helpful.  They are listed at the top, under the *Community* tab in the menu.
We have games and discussions, too.  We're not all about the work.  We even have a special area for procrastination

Come in, get comfy, find your niche (or make it).  We're glad you joined us.


----------



## InstituteMan (Jan 29, 2015)

Hi, Ashley, I love the username. I think Annie hit the major points, so I'll just say welcome to the Forums! Jump right in, and don't hesitate to ask if you have any questions!


----------



## Carly Berg (Jan 30, 2015)

Welcome, Ashley!


----------



## Boofy (Jan 30, 2015)

Welcome to the forum, Ashley! :3


----------



## Firemajic (Jan 30, 2015)

Welcome!! I hope you will love WF as much as I do. You are right, this IS a friendly, supportive writing community. We write , chat, challenge and sharpen our skills here, and--have fun. Be sure to check out the lounge, writing discussions and the contests and challenges. If I can assist you, feel free to PM me. I am looking forward to reading your work.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Jan 30, 2015)

Hi Ashley. I see Annie covered all the basic already but I should mention we also have mentors here that can help you with any writing needs you may have. They're easy to spot. They're the ones with the purple lettering 

So explore and get to know us a little. Welcome to the forums


----------



## am_hammy (Jan 30, 2015)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone! Slowly starting to acclimate myself to everything and the workings of the site


----------



## Gumby (Jan 30, 2015)

I love your username, too.  Reminds me of the 'Moons Over MyHammy' dish at Denny's. 

Welcome to the site, am_hammy!


----------



## Mr mitchell (Feb 5, 2015)

Welcome to the forum. It's a great place to meet friends, I've made plenty of them.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 5, 2015)

I think I've seen you around the forum and would like to official welcome you to the den.  

What sort of genre do you like to write about?


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 6, 2015)

Thanks for the hellos!! 



Guy Faukes said:


> I think I've seen you around the forum and would like to official welcome you to the den.
> 
> What sort of genre do you like to write about?



Indeed. I've been making my rounds and trying to wedge myself in between the nooks and crannies. This den is nice.

Ahhh you ask me such a difficult question. I honestly don't know, hah. That's what I'm trying to figure out. Can't seem to pick one thing, but I wonder if it really matters if I pick one genre or eight. Can I love it all and do it all? 

I've tried a hand at sci-fi and it is chillin' on my external hard-drive somewhere. Went a little into fantasy, but that's a short story painfully awaiting some revision and love. I'm even slowly, painfully working on something more along the lines of "modern girl discovers herself, etc etc". I have so many interests in things but I haven't really centered myself somewhere. So I guess I'm writing bits and bobs of many things.


----------



## Guy Faukes (Feb 7, 2015)

Ahhh, the exploration phase... to be young again

Kudos, I hope you write and find a good number of literary pearls as you find your voice


----------



## thepancreas11 (Feb 13, 2015)

I see I'm late to the party. By now you've already got your hands in so many pots, it seems you've become an octopus overnight. I have no fear that you'll fit right in here, especially with your enthusiasm. You know the most important quality a writer can have is persistence. Read often, write often, and critique often. These three things in combination will give you a bed of knowledge to jump from. Without them, of course, none of us would be half as successful as we are.


Try the WF challenges, they're delicious. Especially that one the mentors have put out. We make a mean challenge. Mama's recipe: this month's is a cold scene painting with a dash of characterization. Your choice on the fixin's. Poke around a bit?


Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## escorial (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## H.Brown (Nov 7, 2016)

Hello and welcome Ashley, congrats on getting your BA in 2014, how is your writing going and what genre of novel would you want to write. Looking forward to seeing you around WF.


----------



## am_hammy (Nov 9, 2016)

Awww thanks H! I've actually been here awhile =p I've just gone mia on the boards.


Right now my writing has been sucking lately. Haven't done much with it. But what I do like to write is a bit of a mixed bag. Poetry, science/fantasy fiction is my main interest though =)


----------

